# Online Resources



## Medicine Buddy (Jun 23, 2014)

Hey guys what sort of online resources do you guys use??


----------



## Rajesh Saagar (May 5, 2014)

It is difficult to find the right online resources now-a-days. As the advancement of technology has increased the usage of internet and many online portals are emerging everyday. Among several online portals i find entrancebook to be a useful one. As it provide contents for both Medical and Dental PG entrance exams.


----------



## PG_aspirant (May 8, 2015)

Online coaching is very much popular these days because you can study anytime and anywhere with it. As most of the competitive exams are being conducted online, so joining an online coaching will help you to prepare accordingly. There are so many portals available online which you can join for better preparation. I used MyPGMEE for PG medical entrance exam preparation. Elsevier has built MyPGMEE with Dr. Mudit Khanna for medical aspirants. MyPGMEE contains a huge database with its detailed answers and also mock test papers to analyze your preparation level.


----------

